# Celery?



## TankTheTortoise (Jul 12, 2012)

Can baby sulcatas eat celery leaves?


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes they can eat them. Not something you would want them to have every day or in a constant large percentage of their diet, but as part of a varied and complete diet, yes.


----------



## Madkins007 (Jul 12, 2012)

Stalks, too- in fact, when we trim produce for humans, our torts can eat a lot of that 'waste'.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 12, 2012)

I often refer to some of my tortoises affectionately as walking compost piles or my garbage disposals because of that.


----------



## TankTheTortoise (Jul 12, 2012)

Haha okay thanks! I'm trying to get him use to a variety of greens since he doesn't like eating grass.


----------

